# ~New CDX~ Mr. Cody!!!



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Here he is <span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style="color: #FF0000">CDX Cody</span></span>!!!!!
















http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa273/superpup12/DSCN1625.jpg[/img]] 

It took us two trials to get his first two legs and a couple more tries to get the third one. He did EXCELLENT today, he really deserves the Companion Dog Excellent -title. We got 4th place with a score of 187 points. The first place went to a Border Collie with 200 points!!!!!!!
His heeling was VERY focused and attentive, I have never walked out of the ring being happy with his heeling, but today I was!!! His down on recall was fast, his retrieves were fast, he was on fire today!!!








Another picture with his trophy:
http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa273/superpup12/DSCN1627.jpg[/img]] 


Amd a couple more giving mom some hugs and kisses... (actually I had a treat in my hand... LOL):

http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa273/superpup12/DSCN1629.jpg[/img]] 

http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa273/superpup12/DSCN1630.jpg[/img]] 

Now we are on to utility.. that should be fun!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

WOOHOO!!! Paivi and Cody ~ BIG, BIG CONGRATULATIONS.. That's absolutely wonderful!!! You should be very proud.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What a handsome boy and great day!

Means you are coming to the Nationals in Ohio next year, right???

http://www.gsdca.org/base/nationals_information.php


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you very much!!! It was so much fun and I am so very proud of my boy!!! I think he has finally grown up and matured, he really showed it today!







(maybe no more puppy zoomies in the ring...







)


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Huge Congratulations Paivi and Cody!!!! That's such a great accomplishment. You work so hard with your dogs and you can tell how much they enjoy working for you







WTG


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

MaggieRoseLee... thanks for the compliment... LOL... maybe we will come WATCHING...







not participating...


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you Trish, I truly appreciate it. I love working with both of my dogs, always wanted a dog to work with and now I have TWO awesome dogs!!!
And I get to do this all over again with Brandie...


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Paivi,

Congratulations! What a handsome boy he is!

And what a sweetheart!

Tanya


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's simply awesome!!

Christine


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Congratulations!!!

That's a awesome achievement for you two.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Paivi, I just got home and jumped right on the computer hoping to see a brag about Cody's CDX. I am soooooo happy for you guys! That is awesome! What a great score! I knew you were going to do it!!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Congrats Cody and Paivi, job well done and earned.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'>*<span style="color: #FF0000">YIPPEE KA YEH!!!!!!!!!!

A CDX is a BIG deal - it is very complicated and hard to get.</span>

<span style="color: #CC33CC">Lee</span>*</span>


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Congrats to both of you!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Way to go you two!!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations, thats wonderful. All your hard work paid off.


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!

AWESOME!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

CONGRATS PAIVI AND CODY!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Congradulations Paivi & Cody!

Brandie - Your sis, Moxie, says you have a great role model to follow!

WTG!!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you very much!!!
Moxie, your sister Brandie says hi also!! How are you doing?







hugs to Moxie from Brandie!
Yes Brandie looks up to Cody as her big brother, although she is a very determined little girl and will do just fine on her own!! LOL


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Carolina, thank you very much!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

great job! congrats!!!


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

Congratulations on Cody's CDX title!









Cathy M.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## bargerman (Dec 21, 2004)

Congrats Paivi! Very cool. Video would be nice







if you can find a sucker to do it.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Didn't want to miss out on sharing your pride with your superpup!

That is quite the accomplishment for such a young dog! I know people who work for years trying to accomplish that much!

What a talented trainer you are, and what a great dog Cody is!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A *VERY BIG*







Congrats Paivi!
This is a true Title, and not an easy one!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you very much Lucia and Brian for your kind words. I am definetly improving as a trainer, but far from where I would like to be







LOL... It helps to have such a happy and eager partner to work with as Cody, he is not the highest-drive dog out there but he is always happy to do what ever I ask him to.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Unfortunately I don't have a video of the trial...







it would have been nice to see because for the first time I walked out of the ring REALLY happy and especially with Cody's heeling. Several people had said to me that he looked very attentive and focused and confident. That;s my boy!!


----------

